# How to bend a stem.



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a pipe that im not too happy with the stem on it im wondering how i should go by adding a bend to it.

Im thinking of dipping it in boiling water and manually bending it to a slight bend...What do you think.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Found this method but have never tried it.

How to Bend Pipe Stems | eHow.com


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Boiling water will cause oxidation. I run a pipe cleaner into the stem with some sticking out each end. I start some cold water running in the kitchen sink and then light a candle. Next I hold the stem using the ends of the pipe cleaner as handles a couple inches above the flame. Rotate the stem to get even heating. After a minute or so I try to bend it. If it doesn't ben I put it back over the flame for a little bit, and try again. Once you have bent it to the shape you want, hold it under running water to set it.

You may have to buff and polish it. The only times I have done this is while carving a pipe and I do it before final sanding, buffing and waxing.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

To bend a stem use a hot air gun to heat the stem. Bend by hand wearing a glove then place in cold water to set the shape.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't know how to bend a pipe stem specifically but I have been bending acrylic for years.

the biggest tip I can give is to heat the acrylic very slowly

heat it with a low torch from a distance or a heat gun

if its too close it will blister

heat some, give it 10 seconds off for the heat to spread through out heat some more

take your time


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Electronic suppliers will have heat guns. 
People use them for heat shrink tubing.

ebay too probably. brb

here's some

heat gun | eBay

.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Fordun said:


> I have a pipe that im not too happy with the stem on it im wondering how i should go by adding a bend to it.
> 
> Im thinking of dipping it in boiling water and manually bending it to a slight bend...What do you think.


I've done one and, while fun, I wouldn't want to do it again.

First, either sketch the angle you want or keep another stem of the desired dimensions nearby to hold next to.

Hot water, not boiling, but just before it bubbles. Insert thick pipe cleaner through, kink one end short. Kink other end, leave some sticking up so you can grab it without scorching your paws. The pc is to prevent the airway from collapsing.

Dip in the hot water for a few minutes. Lift and GENTLY bend, be sure to observe the alignment. Back into the HOT water. Then gently bend. Takes several goes, but be patient. Keep comparing with your marked/sample so you don't overbend (or get a whacky angle). Acrylic is more brittle than vulcanite, so be gentle.

Vulcanite stems will oxydize, acrylic may not. If it goes fuzzy - you know what you have. You will need to sand it down, really fine sandpaper (2000 grit I think). Finish up with regular toothpaste (not the minty or gel kind, just plain ol' no frills toothpaste). When shiny - apply wax (if available, with buffing wheel if possible). Or, a dab of olive oyl (hah) will work. You must apply something to vulcanite or it will turn green within hours.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I would think a heat gun is you safest bet next to the oven. Any sort of direct heat is no good.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Other will have to state if this is a bad idea for pipe stems. 

But for my kydex holstersi use a blow dryer, i like them a little tighter around the gun, so i always have to reshape it just a bit.

And when i make ash trays out of vynal records, i use a blow dryer for part of the process. 


So i have to wonder if a blow dryer would work in place of a heat fun to save $.


----------



## canadianpipes (Oct 26, 2011)

I usually just heat it up with a candle, seems to work perfect for me.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> So i have to wonder if a blow dryer would work in place of a heat fun to save $.


Depends on how hot your hair dryer gets. Some of them definitely will work. If you have a way of putting a nozzle on it to focus the air it will work even better (hotter).

Edit: I have a home made nozzle on a hair dryer that gets crazy hot that I have used instead of a heat gun for many projects (including kydex and acrylic) but never bent a pipe stem.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Harbor frieght has a hear gun for around $8-$10. Just saw it in an add.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Depends on how hot your hair dryer gets. Some of them definitely will work. If you have a way of putting a nozzle on it to focus the air it will work even better (hotter).
> 
> Edit: I have a home made nozzle on a hair dryer that gets crazy hot that I have used instead of a heat gun for many projects (including kydex and acrylic) but never bent a pipe stem.


Why am I not surprised that David has a home made "nozzle" on his hair dryer at home? :drum:


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

I think a candle works well, I saw a video where one of the danish makers was using one and seemed to work as it should.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I would avoid an "open flame" with a flammable material (plastic/rubber). You want heat but not a blowtorch type heat, just enough to soften the material so it can be reshaped. We're talking about bending it just ye much, not twisting it into a pretzel or other artsy form that would require a puddle of molten flaming acrylic/vulcanite.


----------

